
Show HN: A Smarter Pocket x Evernote - Kesava1312
https://digital-brain.co/
======
webmaven
I am pretty sre that by "NLP" you actually mean "Natural Language
Processing"[0] rather than "Neuro Linguisting Programming"[1] (which is what
your site says), but I must admit it would be pretty interesting if I was
wrong.

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Natural_language_processing](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Natural_language_processing)

[1] [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neuro-
linguistic_programming](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neuro-
linguistic_programming)

~~~
Kesava1312
Can't believe we made that mistake! Thank you so much for pointing that out.

~~~
webmaven
Oh, believe it. It is a far more common mistake that you might think (probably
because the term that _isn 't_ about programing artificial neural networks is
the one that has the words _neuro_ and _programming_ in it).

~~~
Kesava1312
The entire team (three of us) have been on the website multiple times a day
and didn't notice at all. Only HN can find these things haha!

------
Kesava1312
As a power user of Chrome, I've always wanted to go back to certain articles
that I had read — but I was always faced with pages and pages of Chrome
history.

So we built out DigitalBrain — a chrome extension that automatically will
categorize what you're surfing and put it into different buckets+ based on
what subject/topic it is using NLP. We also help you annotate and take notes
within those articles.

Please let us know what you think, we're happy to answer questions about
anything. Let's change how we use our browser history.

Here is the demo: [https://youtu.be/hfbY13xXMd8](https://youtu.be/hfbY13xXMd8)

Sign-up for early access: [https://digital-brain.co/](https://digital-
brain.co/)

------
blueice7123
What specific nlp tools are you using? For example under what bucket ie
scikitlearn, tensorflow, pytorch, etc and are they in house?

~~~
Kesava1312
We're using a pretrained model on tensorflow. However, we're planning to make
it in-house in the near future.

------
frabbit
1\. Can I store my data locally? 2\. Are you selling information on my
browsing? 3\. Does the extension allow me to choose whether I infringe
copyrights? e.g. can I still annotate/save/read SciHub papers? [https://sci-
hub.tw/](https://sci-hub.tw/)

~~~
Kesava1312
Thanks for your question!

1\. So far we are saving all the personal data locally. So we don't have
access to what you are browsing personally. In the future we are going to save
the data to our servers for the sake of synchronizing in case you want to see
your profile from another device. 2\. We are not selling any personal
information. 3\. Our extension doesn't use any APIs for copyrights. The only
thing our servers receive is a link that the server can scrape for necessary
information.

------
Nikolay161
+

------
jbottoms
It looks interesting. What are you using for category names? Can I add my own
private categories?

~~~
Kesava1312
We're using a specific NLP tool that helps with categorization; the
topics/subtopics are actually quite deep.

We're currently building a feature that will help users build their own
private categories.

------
anotheryou
maybe you should join forces with
[https://worldbrain.io/](https://worldbrain.io/) :)

they just have full text search, but the rest of the product is great, it
could really be a good synergy

~~~
Kesava1312
Thank you so much for your recommendation. Memex looks great!

------
DimaDolgopolov
Seems super interesting. What tech are you guys using?

~~~
Kesava1312
Thank you so much!

We're using a couple of NLP tools and the server is on Node.JS

